# Brewing liquids with better taste



## FordFan (Apr 18, 2014)

Been mixing things with everclear. Any ideas to help reduce the strong alcohol taste?

How difficult is it to make things into the liquid gel like some research chem companies do?

Open to any ideas, the ladies can't hardly stand the liquid var.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 18, 2014)

Peg 400 with a bit of glycerine and food
Flavoring if you like


----------



## highdrum (Apr 21, 2014)

I use peg300 or 400, then drop in some peppermint or cinnamon extract......


----------



## FordFan (Apr 22, 2014)

thanks for the help guys. maybe the ladies will like it better with a dash of cinnamon or peppermint


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 22, 2014)

Throw in some lady Viagra and you'll like it better as well.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 25, 2014)

Peg tastes like SHIT . Use 20% grain and 80% vegetable glycerin and no flavor. U can then add to any beverage if u can take it straight..sheesh


----------



## goodstick (May 3, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Peg 400 with a bit of glycerine and food
> Flavoring if you like





highdrum said:


> I use peg300 or 400, then drop in some peppermint or cinnamon extract......


Would you use any alcohol at all, as a preservative?

Was considering PEG 400, glycerine and 5% to %10 ethanol, but would leave out the alcohol if you thought that would be okay.

Concentrated PEG does have anti-microbial properties, but then again we're back to tasting like ass if the PEG conc is that high.

Thanks.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 3, 2014)

goodstick said:


> Would you use any alcohol at all, as a preservative?
> 
> Was considering PEG 400, glycerine and 5% to %10 ethanol, but would leave out the alcohol if you thought that would be okay.
> 
> ...



No need for perservative .. You can even use straight olive oil if u like.   Oral liquids dont take a brain surgeon to make.   Why the peg.? Whats one good reason that is neccessary. ?  Theres no peg in nyquil..  so why in oral aas.? If u feel the need for an antibacterial add a drop of povidone.


----------



## goodstick (May 3, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> No need for perservative .. You can even use straight olive oil if u like.   Oral liquids dont take a brain surgeon to make.   Why the peg.? Whats one good reason that is neccessary. ?  Theres no peg in nyquil..  so why in oral aas.? If u feel the need for an antibacterial add a drop of povidone.


Thanks for the feedback.

The main reason (not neccessarily a good reason) I considered PEG is that it is an ingrediant of most of the tasty oral suspensions i've used. This is simply lemming mentality I guess. However, the high molecular weight keeps the product suspended. But its not manditory and i'll try it without it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 4, 2014)

Yeah grain/ glycerin are easier and better tasting because there is no need for a long suspension time as u draw and drink right away. Peg is just nasty in amount that used sometimes.


----------



## goodstick (Sep 1, 2014)

Having great results without PEG. Just Glycerin and a little bit of PGA, Vodka, or 151. Thanks!


----------



## stayinfit (Sep 5, 2014)

Then actually what is the grain alcohol used for?  Just curious.


----------



## adam soza (Nov 12, 2014)

I am looking for a recipe to turn a half gram of powder into 250mls of solution at 2mg+/ml.  I wanted to make it with everclear but flavor it somehow so it doesn't taste like shit.  Must I use glycerin and PPG or PEG and what do I use for flavoring?  Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Akamai (Nov 15, 2014)

Grapefruit seed extract is a good preservative also.

Ak


----------



## joshck77 (Nov 16, 2014)

Fast and easy....ora-blend/ora-sweet


----------

